# Reel Protectant/Lubricant



## TikiDude (Aug 2, 2007)

In the past I have always used Reel Majic to spray down my reels after a day on the bay. Problem is this stuff is so very expensive. I was told by a friend in Florida that a fishing guide he used quit buying RM and started using Pledge all material spray for his reels and has been doing so for 3 years with no problems and at over half the price of RM. I also have found sites that recommend CRC Tackle Guard but I have never seen this stuff anywhere? 

What are most of you using to spray down your reels with after a day out in the salt??? Does anyone know where I could get CRC Tackle Guard to try?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

How about some diluted Windex or just freshwater? Wipe the reel dry when you are finished and it should be fine.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I use diluted salt away in a spray bottle, then light mist of fresh..never had a problem.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

i also do the salt away on the rods and the reel then wipe off with a damp cloth


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

I use reel magic. I found it on clearance at wall mart for 1 dollar a bottle so I stocked up. When I run out I think I'll just mist it with freshwater.


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

I keep a spray bottle of Salt Away mixed up on the boat and lightly spray down the reels when we load up the boat. Wipe down with a cloth and fresh water and you should be in business. I use to use a lot of Reel Magic but it does add up.


----------



## Fisher Rick (Jan 12, 2009)

[ I was told by a friend in Florida that a fishing guide he used quit buying RM and started using Pledge all material spray for his reels and has been doing so for 3 years with no problems 



I dont know about pledge for reels, but I use it on my pick-up truck after a wash. It makes it shine preety good and helps keep the dust off. For my reels I use windex most of the time or plain water and then hand dry with a towel.


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

*Yep*

I have always done what Bantam1 said. I wash them down with fresh water and periodically put some wax on a rag and go over the reel and pole.


----------



## G-Money (Aug 3, 2007)

Wax on a rag??? What kind of wax?? Do you wax the rod also??


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

I don't know about now, but pledge used to contain a large amout of silcone. Made furniture that it had been used on a bear to refinish, even after it was stripped


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

I always rinse the reels with fresh water and before they dry, spray them good with wd-40 and it seems to work for me. Not saying it is the right way but been doing it for years.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

G-Money said:


> Wax on a rag??? What kind of wax?? Do you wax the rod also??


 In case you don't get an answer, I clean my rods several times a year. I get a brush, something along the line of a tooth brush or a bit larger, and clean the rod with soapy water including the grips. The cork or foam grips will come back to life and I wax the pole and eyes. Any liquid wax will work, just like it's your car. Be careful the wax does'nt get on the grips, makes them slick. Still use rods 20 years old done this way. Yea, I know I need to upgrade but it sure is hard to fix something that's not broken. As far as the reels when I wade fished the surf I had a tall 5 gallon bucket that I filled with fresh water and I dunked the rod with the reel end a few times to get the salt water out of the working areas of the reel and let dry. I would lube the worm gear and line giude on all my reels before any fishing trip. Keep in mind I would tear down the reels I used a lot 2-3 times a year regardless of what brand they were, they will all break if not serviced. As far as not liking to rinse your r&rs with water hose just act like you drove through a rain storm on the way home and you won't feel so bad.


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

i always rinse with freshwater and spray corrosion x inside the gear housing and on the levelwind. haven't had a problem yet.


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

I spray my reels down with freshwater after every use (when I am spraying down the boat). After a weekend on the water, I soak them in freshwater too. And...each time I change out my line, I remove the spool and rinse the reel out really well with fresh water. I put a few drops of Shimano oil in those hard to reach places that like to corrode, and spin the reel a few times. I put the reel back together and waa-lah....they work perfect every time. I rarely use Reel Magic unless I am having line memory issues and get upset and proceed to spray everything in my tackle bag on the reel! LOL. Just kidding. The important thing is to keep the salt out of the reel as best you can. Good luck.


----------

